# Wer hat Tips gegen grünes Wasser



## Koifan83 (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
habe einen 4000l Teich mit Koibesatz. Als Filter habe ich einen Heissner Durchlauffilter für 6500l. Doch mein Teich ist giftgrün. Also habe ich vor sechs Wochen neue Schwämme hinein getan, und vor zwei Wochen eine neue UV-Lampe geholt. Keinerlei Wirkung!

Aber das Wasser kann eigentlich nicht schlecht sein, da ich kürzlich einen jungen Koi und junge __ Elritze gefunden habe. 

Als Pflanzen habe ich __ Schilf, Gräser und eine Seerose.

Außerdem habe ich eine Sauerstoffpumpe in dem Teich.

Aber mehr als 20- 30cm tief kann ich nicht ins Wasser gucken.
Kann mir einer Tips geben was ich noch machen kann.

Im vorraus schon mal Danke.
Koifan83


----------



## danyvet (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer hat Tips gegen grünes Wasser*

Hallo Koifan,

grünes trübes Wasser im Frühjahr ist normal = Algenblüte. Verschwindet von selbst wieder nach ein paar Wochen. Und gegen Algen helfen Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen ... ;-)
Klingt nach nicht so besonders viel, was du da an Pflanzen drinnen hast. Aber ohne Foto ist das schwer zu beurteilen. Mit Kois ist das natürlich nicht so einfach, denn die fressen ja alles weg, oder?
Jedenfalls würd ich mir nicht allzu große Sorgen machen. Dein Filter wird das schon schaffen...


----------



## Kaje (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer hat Tips gegen grünes Wasser*

Bei einem Koiteich mit 4.000 Liter und einem Heißner Durchlauffilter der hier auch nur für 6.000 Liter bestimmt ist, wirst Du nicht weit kommen--> sorry, wenn ich dir dies so direkt sagen muss.
Diese Obi&Co Filteranlagen und deren Filterleistungsangaben stimmen hinten und vorne nicht und beziehen sich meist auf Größenangaben ohne fischbesatz!.. bei Koihaltung schon 2mal nicht..und ich bin mir sicher, dass Du keine lange Freude daran haben wirst, da sich auch nach der eigentlichen Algenblüte mit dieser Filteranlage keine Besserung einstellen wird..


----------



## Kaje (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer hat Tips gegen grünes Wasser*

Achja.. wieviel Kois hast Du in Deinem 4.000 Liter Teich?? Hast Du Dich vor dem einsetzen der Kois einmal damit einwenig auseinandergesetzt, welche Randbedingungen  mind. erfüllt sein sollten?!

Ich kaufe mir doch auch keinen großen hund, ohne mich vorher informiert zu haben, welche Pflege und wieviel auslauf dieser benötigt oder?!


----------



## Annett (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer hat Tips gegen grünes Wasser*

Guten Abend.

Hier die Gründe für und Lösungsansätze gegen Algen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16760

Bezüglich Koi und Teichgröße muss ich meinen Vorschreibern leider recht geben. Bitte bau baldigst einen größeren Teich oder trenne Dich von den Tieren, solange sie noch gesund und lebendig sind.
Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis das schief geht....


----------



## Koifan83 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer hat Tips gegen grünes Wasser*

Hallo,
erst mal danke für die Antworten.

Die Heissner-Pumpe habe ich direkt beim Werksverkauf gekauft, da ich nur 7 Kilometer davon wohne. Die Haben mir gesagt dass die 6000l Angabe mit Fischbesatz ist.

Und wegen den Kois habe ich mich auch erkundigt bevor ich sie mir angeschafft habe. Da habe ich gesagt bekommen, dass ich fünf große Kois in diesem Teich halten kann. Ich habe zwei mit 40cm, zwei mit 20cm, einen mit 15cm und den Jungfisch mit 3cm. 
Die Großen habe ich seit 5 Jahren und sie haben ja auch gelaicht. Laut einen Buch über Kois machen sie das nur wenn sie sich wohl fühlen.

Es ist das erste mal dass der Teich so grün ist, war in den vorherigen Jahren nicht so.

Mfg koifan83


----------



## sister_in_act (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer hat Tips gegen grünes Wasser*

aus eigener ( schlechter ) erfahrung kann ich dir nur sagen:

entweder teichvergrößerung
oder ein sehr gutes  !! __ filtersystem , und zwar nicht eins für eine handvoll goldis 
oder in kauf nehmen, daß sich  bald die ersten krankheiten einstellen , du im 2 tage rhytmus filterreinigung betreibst usw und deine freude am teich vom frust überlagert wird.
ich hab das alles hinter mir, nach *guter beratung von fachleuten in meiner vor-internet-zeit.
erst hier habe ich erkannt wieviel fehler ich gemacht habe , wieviel fischen das ihr leben gekostet hat und ich  geld  mit beiden händen zum fenster rausgeworfen habe für unsinnige medikamente, algenvernichter, 3 zu klein dimensionierte filter usw.
erspar dir und deinen fischen das.
nur als gutgemeinter ratschlag gedacht!

lb grüße
ulla


----------



## Kaje (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer hat Tips gegen grünes Wasser*

Was hast du denn gekauft, nur eine Pumpe oder ein ganzes __ Filtersystem?! -->Denn eine Pumpe alleine filtert nicht das Wasser.
Wer hat dir denn diesen Fischbesatz für diese Teichgröße empfohlen?! - Bei solchen Empfehlungen stehen mir diie Haare zu Berge!

Wäre generell dafür, dass mal so eine Art Grundwissentest in den Zoohandlungen und sonstwo gemacht werden muss,um zu sehen, ob sich der Käufer vor der Anschaffung von irgendwelchen Tieren auch ausreichend vorab mit der Materie beschäftigt hat und gewisse Randbedingungen erfüllen kann! Ist schon heftig, wenn man sieht, was hier alles gekauft werden kann, ohne jegliche Bescheinigungen!


----------



## sprinter616 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer hat Tips gegen grünes Wasser*

Hallo!!!

An dieser Stelle möchte ich nach einem Selbstexperiment mal einen Tip geben im Bezug auf die grüne Brühe!!!
Ich hatte das selbe Problem und habe es einfach gelöst bekommen!!!
Bei mir kan man jetzt wieder bis auf den Grund gucken(Kristallklar)!!!

Ich habe zwar keinen Baumarktfilter sondern nen großen Biotec plus große UVC aber ich habe folgende Erfahrung gemacht!

Ich habe mittels einer Strömungspumpe (z.b.:Coralia von Hydor,siehe Foto) die Erbsensuppe ordentlich in Bewegung gehalten und auf diesem Weg ist der ganze Rotz im Filter und kurz drauf per Rückspülen in der Wiese gelandet!!!

Zudem hats bei meinem Nachbarn auch geholfen!!!

Ein nett gemeinter Tip:Ordentlichen Filter herbei inkl.UVC und Koibestand abstocken oder halt BUDDELN!

Ich buddel mich auch grad auf ca 20-25 kubikmeter hoch!!!


Gruß dä Tom


----------



## Koifan83 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer hat Tips gegen grünes Wasser*

Hallo,

es ist ein Filter mit drei Schwämmen und einem UV-Klärer 15W. Denn Fischbesatz hat mir ein Zoohändler gesagt und ich habe ein Buch gelesen, in dem stand 50cm Fisch auf 1000l Wasser.
Ich habe mich nicht blind an die Sache gemacht, sondern mich informiert, Bücher gelesen und auch Erfahrung durch jahrelange Zierfischzucht in Aquarien. (zwar ein anderes Gebiet, aber manche Sachen kann man doch übernehmen) 

Und weil ich mich hier noch weiter informieren möchte, ( nicht bei Händlern die nur verkaufen wollen) habe ich mich auch angemeldet.
Daher möchte ich nicht gleich als Tierquäler eingestuft werden. (Kamm so rüber)

Mfg Koifan83


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer hat Tips gegen grünes Wasser*

Hallo Koifan,

nimms nicht persönlich - aber Fisch ist nicht gleich Fisch und das Buch, dass Du gelesen hast, solltest Du lieber zum Altpapier tun. 

Tatsache ist - und die hat sich bewährt: 
Der 1. Koi benötigt mindestens 5.000 Liter Wasser (einige sagen sogar 10.000), jeder weitere Koi 1.000 Liter dazu. 

Sicherlich - wenn man 5 Fischchen betrachtet, die grad mal 10 cm haben, mag das übertrieben klingen, aber diese Fischchen werden - sofern sie anständig gehalten werden und nicht verkümmern - ganz schnell 50 cm und mehr

Hinzu kommt, dass gerade Koi große Ansprüche an ihre Umgebungsvariablen stellen. Dazu benötigt man mehr, als einen Schaumstofffilter. Lies dich hier durchs Forum und dann überlegst Du mal, ob Du diese Bedingungen schaffen kannst oder lieber ein schönes Zuhause für Deine Fische suchst.


----------



## Raducanu (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer hat Tips gegen grünes Wasser*

also ich hab es jetzt nicht so verstanden 
ehr gesunde kritik...
was du denke ich akut machen kannst:
Pflanzen, Pflanzen und nochmal Pflanzen. Vor allen Starkverbraucher...

 Ich habe die selben Probleme wie du gehabt (Teichbesitzer durch Hauskauf) (allerdings keine Kois):
Viel zu kleiner Filter und so gut wie keine Fische.
Ich hab in den letzten drei Wochen massiv (mit allen drum und dran 80-100 ) Pflanzen hinzugefügt. Seit 3-4 Tagen wird mein Teich von Tag zu Tag klarer. Vor 3 Wochen hatte ich 30cm Sichtweite, gestern abend konnte ich die Pumpe auf 140cm "erahnen"....


----------



## Ph1lll (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer hat Tips gegen grünes Wasser*

Hallo ich klink mich mal ein weil hab ein ähnliches Problem
nur das ich bis an die 60 cm sichtweite herankomme
welche Pflanzen sind stark verbraucher
und wieviele Pflanzen würdest du einem 18000 l teich empfehlen???


mfg


----------



## Raducanu (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer hat Tips gegen grünes Wasser*

such mal nach pflanzenfilter...
__ Schilf, __ Rohrkolben, Binse
Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Wasserpest

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4098/?q=pflanzenfilter+rohrkolben


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer hat Tips gegen grünes Wasser*

Hallo Phil, (so eine Anrede ist doch immer ganz nett, oder?)

hat Dein Teich nun 180.000 oder 18.000 l ? Bitte korrigier mal Dein Profil entsprechend.

Man rechnet pro Meter Ufer 4 bis 5 Pflanzen.

Und welche Pflanzen geeignet sind, wurde grad hier runter gebetet https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26961


----------



## Ph1lll (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer hat Tips gegen grünes Wasser*

Hallo Blumenelse!!

hat 18000 alles andere würde auch noch weniger zu den restlichen werten passen


danke für den hinweis


----------



## Koifan83 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer hat Tips gegen grünes Wasser*

Hallo,
nochmal eine Frage: Wie errechnet man eigentlich die genaue Literzahl?
Denn laut meiner Rechnung von Breite x Länge x Höhe komme ich auf 7500l.
Die 4000l waren nach der Befüllung geschätzt.

Mfg Koifan83


----------



## Ph1lll (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer hat Tips gegen grünes Wasser*

theoretisch schon 
kommt darauf an ob dein Teich gerade Kanten hat und gleichmäßig tief ist
wenn ja dann stimmt das so wenn nein musst du schätzungen dazugeben und/oder abziehen so hab ich es gemacht
oder du berechnest es ohne schätzungen mit messen aber das ist sehr aufwendig und wird dich nicht viel weiter bringen da du mit schätzungen warscheinlich ähnlich liegst

dann gibts nur noch zu sagen das 1m³ = 1000 l

mfg


----------



## Digicat (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer hat Tips gegen grünes Wasser*

Oder ... die Wasseruhr rechtzeitig ablesen


----------



## olli_d (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer hat Tips gegen grünes Wasser*

Hallo, und bitte nicht schlagen. Ich habe auch das Schwebealgen Problem. Ich habe meinen teich so angelegt das ich einen randbereich habe der ca. 20 cm tief und ca. 30 cm breit ist. daanch gehts steil bergab. Somit habe ich viel wasser und wenig platz für __ Fischreiher  Klappt auch prima. nun habei ch aber diese schwebealgen, die der filter alleine nicht in den griff bekommen kann. Problem ist mit 100% er sicherheit das ich viel zuwenig pflanzen habe. 

mein plan nun derzeit: ich hatte einen wasserfall. den habe ich schon abgebaut und will statt dessen eine flachwasserzone bauen. 

Der plan:  in mehreren stufen auf ca. 50 cm gehen. der teich ist ca. 5x5 m, die flachwasserzone kann platzbedingt ca. 2 x2m werden. ich wollte nun am ende der Flachwasserzone den Filter aufstellen, so das das wasser bevor es in den tiefen teich gelangt, durch die flachwasserzone, und dann über eine kleine "lippe" in den großen teich kommt. in der Flachwasserzone möchte ich nun jede menge pflanzen einbringen. ich dneke das ich damit auch das wasser, was aus dem filter kommt nochmal zusätzlich filtern kann und mit nährstoffen anreichern kann. durch die lippe, in vorm von einer kleinen "kante" als übergang zum hauptteich verhinder ich das koi´s in die Pflanzzone kommen und mir diese leer fressen. Ist sowas praktikabel ????

Olli


----------



## Koifan83 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer hat Tips gegen grünes Wasser*

Hallo,
habe mir einen Bachlauf mit Bepflanzung gebaut, wie mir geraten wurde. 
Mal sehen ob das Wasser dadurch besser wird. ( also nicht mehr so grün)

Habe das Wasser auch testen lassen und gesagt bekommen es sei 100%tig. Kein Nitrat und Nitrit. Daran könnte es nicht liegen, Überbesatz usw.

Nochmals vielen Dank für die Antworten, und mal sehen ob ich meine Fische bald besser sehen kann. 

Schöne Pfingsten


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer hat Tips gegen grünes Wasser*



Koifan83 schrieb:


> Habe das Wasser auch testen lassen und gesagt bekommen es sei 100%tig. Kein Nitrat und Nitrit. Daran könnte es nicht liegen, Überbesatz usw.



 Vielleicht eine ganz neue Algenart, die von Luft und Liebe lebt?


----------

